# Tesla Drive Units + Controller. Honest Reviews?



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi folks,
Has anybody worked with the 057 Tech or StealthEV, specifically their Tesla drive units with controllers (kits)? Those look very promising.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheLifeHacker (Mar 28, 2019)

I have the 057 drive unit. It works well. However, when I start my next project, in a few months, I intend on using open source via openinverter.org.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

TheLifeHacker said:


> I have the 057 drive unit. It works well. However, when I start my next project, in a few months, I intend on using open source via openinverter.org.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


May I ask why? Does it have limitations?


----------



## TheLifeHacker (Mar 28, 2019)

No limitations. I simply have gained lots of knowledge from the first build, so I feel comfortable doing it myself (with a little help from friends!). By doing so, I will save money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

> No limitations. I simply have gained lots of knowledge from the first build, so I feel comfortable doing it myself (with a little help from friends!). By doing so, I will save money.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Noted.
Would you be able to share manual for the 057 unit? I'm curious how the setup works before purchase.
Also, were you able to run Tesla drive unit on reduced voltage? Ex. small drive units are designed for 200VDC-420VDC, in the car they run off 85kWh pack (22.8VDC * 16 modules = 346VDC), but I'm planning on using a smaller battery pack for now.


----------



## TheLifeHacker (Mar 28, 2019)

Unfortunately, Jason (057 owner), states that I cannot share the manual.
However, he will certainly answer any questions you may have.
Reduced voltage is not an option. I believe the minimum is 320.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

TheLifeHacker said:


> Unfortunately, Jason (057 owner), states that I cannot share the manual.
> However, he will certainly answer any questions you may have.
> Reduced voltage is not an option. I believe the minimum is 320.
> 
> ...


 Understood. 
Very unfortunate about the reduced voltage.

Few questions on capabilities:

Does it do regen brake?
What kind of data available via CAN? Looking to pair this with Orion 2 BMS and read diagnostics data.
Can it be used as a complete VCU, i.e. connect ignition, pair with outside display (via CAN!?)?


----------



## TheLifeHacker (Mar 28, 2019)

Has regen and full Canbus capabilities. You can certainly connect to the display via Can.


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

TheLifeHacker said:


> Has regen and full Canbus capabilities. You can certainly connect to the display via Can.


Should've specified. Is brake regen configurable? Want to do one pedal driving, so would want to play with how much is regen'ed.


----------



## snowdog (Oct 22, 2018)

I have the EV Controls unit. They have excellent customer service. It does regen and their manual is online.


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

snowdog said:


> I have the EV Controls unit. They have excellent customer service. It does regen and their manual is online.


Assuming you mean StealthEV. Mind sharing the link have trouble finding.
Can it do reduced voltage as described above?


----------



## snowdog (Oct 22, 2018)

No, not Stealth EV they are in Southern California. EV controls is in Canada (EV Controls | Stand alone controller for Tesla drive unit). When you say reduced voltage, how much? You can ask them. They are quick to respond.


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

snowdog said:


> No, not Stealth EV they are in Southern California. EV controls is in Canada (EV Controls | Stand alone controller for Tesla drive unit). When you say reduced voltage, how much? You can ask them. They are quick to respond.


Interesting products, though for now I'm looking towards small drive units.


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

Best would be to call Stealth EV and 057 Technology to confirm their kits. But from their web site each have a voltage range listing of around 200 to 400 volts . So I assume it can work just with less power/rpm from it’s full potential . 

Links below for each company and their read small drive unit kits . You can also search for small front drive unit as well. 

https://stealthev.com/product/tesla-low-power-rear-drive-unit/
https://057tech.com/products/driveunits/small/rear 
Initially I paid for the EV controls kit from EV West but later cancelled and got refund as the dual motor configurations was not supported for the small drive unit combo I decided to do. Ev controls controller at this time only supports dual motor if you use Performance D drive units. 

I spoke with both Stealth EV and O57 Technology . Both were very nice and answered my questions . I decided to go with the Stealth EV as his kit I feel like better suits why I was looking for . It’s currently being built and hopefully it will be sent to me in the next week or two. His kit does come with a lot of items than I thought when initially reading through this site Item description. So I would recommend you call and speak with Matt and he will provide additional details. 

Both Stealth and 057 kits do come with regen. You can turn off/on if needed . I believe you can also customize its level as well . Just keep in mind with Stealths kit you would connect to the controller via WiFi to configure what you want. 057’s kit doesn’t use WiFi but rather hard line connection to your laptop /computer.


----------



## snowdog (Oct 22, 2018)

Super interested about the Stealth EV kit. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

snowdog said:


> Super interested about the Stealth EV kit. Let us know how it goes.


+1


----------



## alanfuertes (Sep 4, 2020)

4G63T said:


> Initially I paid for the EV controls kit from EV West but later cancelled and got refund as the dual motor configurations was not supported for the small drive unit combo I decided to do. Ev controls controller at this time only supports dual motor if you use Performance D drive units.


I ordered yesterday a EV controls unit, I have a old (2014) Performance motor, but my plan is to combine with an additional one (performance) for the front.... do you know if with the T1C could control both motors???? (Performance Motors from two P85+)

thanks


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

When I contacted EV-Controls, they informed me that the dual motor configuration will only work with P85D , P90D or P100D rear and small front drive units / combination. Any other drive units , example a P85 non D rear etc.. won’t work with dual motor setup . I don’t think you can use two large rear drive units or two small front , even with both being from a P-D car. 

Also when getting the correct rear and front you still need to make sure it is the correct firmware but they said they will help with that updating it. 

This was back in May/June . I don’t know if anything has changed since then. 

After much thinking I decided I rather do something that would allow flexibility with having the front and rear drive units independent from each other. Also, I took a step down from large rear to a small rear due to better fitment .


----------



## alanfuertes (Sep 4, 2020)

And do you know if there is any controller that could use two performance motors from single drive cars??


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

I don’t know of any single external controller you can buy that can control two separate large drive units. I would suggest you contact EV controls maybe there has been some changes since I last contacted them. 

May I ask what your planning on building ?


----------



## alanfuertes (Sep 4, 2020)

Of course! I want to convert a 996/997 carrera4 with two large motors.
I did a VW bug with hyper 9 high voltage... it was great for understanding the complexity of the conversions. Now it’s time to convert something more funny!!!

haha


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

Very nice make sure to post a build thread here. I’m converting a 2003 Mitsubishi Evolution 8 . I’ll start a build thread once it moves forward a bit more so I have something interesting to share other than parting out ice parts . 

Any reason you want two large drive units instead of large rear and small front combo ?


----------



## alanfuertes (Sep 4, 2020)

I want the maximum power available for this car and two large performance motors sounds great!


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

alanfuertes said:


> I want the maximum power available for this car and two large performance motors sounds great!


I just spoke with Matt at Stealth EV and my kit it about ready to ship . He was also kind enough to share pics without me asking .

I also asked him about your setup. And he said he will be able to do something for you as you have your own motor. If you have time next week I would recommend you call him and let him know what your plan is what you have and see what he can provide if it makes sense for you and budget .


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

I also reminded him to update his website soon for better description of how much more his kits come with. And that will be happening soon.

But for now here is quote of the rear small drive unit from my kit. Front drive unit is similar .



> Small Rear Tesla Drive Unit Kit.
> Kit Includes: Small Rear Tesla Drive Unit, Stealth EV WiFi Enabled Main Control Board, Throttle Pedal (With Plugs & Pins), Brake Pressure Transducer (With Plugs & Pins), Fwd/Rev Switch (For Testing Only), Start Switch, Cruise Control Switch, GV200 HV Main Contactor, HV Traction Pack Fuse & Holder, Pre-Charge Resistor, Pre-Charge Relay, Pre-Charge Fuse (5A) & USM1 Fuse Holder, HV Cables For The Drive Unit (2' Length), 2psi Coolant Pressure Switch Kit With Inline Barb Fitting, Tesla Water Pump (With Plugs & Pins), New Axle Seals, Oil Changed (Shipped Full) Labeled 16' Main Wiring Harness


Hopefully this is helpful for anyone else out there looking for more info on kits out there.


----------



## weranc55 (Feb 17, 2018)

4G63T said:


> I just spoke with Matt at Stealth EV and my kit it about ready to ship . He was also kind enough to share pics without me asking .
> 
> I also asked him about your setup. And he said he will be able to do something for you as you have your own motor. If you have time next week I would recommend you call him and let him know what your plan is what you have and see what he can provide if it makes sense for you and budget .



Post some pics when you get a chance. I'm trying to decide which way to go 057, stealth or buy the controller for Ev Controls since I already have a rear large unit that I bought years ago.


----------



## alanfuertes (Sep 4, 2020)

4G63T said:


> I just spoke with Matt at Stealth EV and my kit it about ready to ship . He was also kind enough to share pics without me asking .
> 
> I also asked him about your setup. And he said he will be able to do something for you as you have your own motor. If you have time next week I would recommend you call him and let him know what your plan is what you have and see what he can provide if it makes sense for you and budget .


Thanks for your support. Finnally I bought the controller from EV controls, when I put the seccond motor will see my options.

THANKS


----------



## jon volk (Aug 13, 2018)

With the open inverter boards you can control one drive unit with a throttle pedal and link the other over CAN.


----------



## alanfuertes (Sep 4, 2020)

jon volk said:


> With the open inverter boards you can control one drive unit with a throttle pedal and link the other over CAN.


How? Do you know if there is a manual for controlling the motor only with pedal???

thanks!


----------



## jon volk (Aug 13, 2018)

All information is on openinverter.org in the wiki or forum. 



Control of the two inverters at the same time - openinverter forum


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

StealthEV Package was picked up by the Freight company and is on its way.









Edit 09-18-20 :
The shipment arrived at terminal on 9/15 . They unloaded from the truck in 9/16 and no updates since. I called the freight shippers and they couldn’t find the paper work and said either it’s lost or something else as they need to research further. 

After couple hours later they called back . I don’t recall the details but we scheduled for delivery on Monday 9/21 . Monday the delivery truck driver is to call me before delivery. That’s where it stands so far.

I hope all goes as scheduled for Monday. I’ll update you guys once I receive the shipment .


----------



## Mark72Newk (Sep 16, 2020)

alanfuertes said:


> Of course! I want to convert a 996/997 carrera4 with two large motors.
> I did a VW bug with hyper 9 high voltage... it was great for understanding the complexity of the conversions. Now it’s time to convert something more funny!!!
> 
> haha


Just wondering if you by any chance got to use the OEM version of the TAU Smartview software for the SME controller that allows access to all the options in the software?
As I am trying to obtain it. 
Carrera4 with 2 motors sounds awesome.
Thanks, Mark.


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

Mark72Newk said:


> Just wondering if you by any chance got to use the OEM version of the TAU Smartview software for the SME controller that allows access to all the options in the software?
> As I am trying to obtain it.
> Carrera4 with 2 motors sounds awesome.
> Thanks, Mark.


Isn't the software for the Netgain!? This thread is for the Tesla L/SDU


----------



## Mark72Newk (Sep 16, 2020)

alexbeatle said:


> Isn't the software for the Netgain!? This thread is for the Tesla L/SDU


Yes, I just thought I would ask because of your previous VW bug project. I have a Hyper9 project and am trying to get a hold of the OEM TAU Smartview software.
Thanks for your time, Mark.


----------



## alanfuertes (Sep 4, 2020)

Mark72Newk said:


> Just wondering if you by any chance got to use the OEM version of the TAU Smartview software for the SME controller that allows access to all the options in the software?
> As I am trying to obtain it.
> Carrera4 with 2 motors sounds awesome.
> Thanks, Mark.


Do you have the oem version of software?


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

I think they might have lost a 500+ lbs shipment !!! I just spoke with the freight company and they are contacting the dock/terminal to double check. I’ll update you guys if it gets found or lost claim needs to be filed .


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

Finally !!!! After close to 2 weeks they found the package and delivered it today.

I haven’t had the chance to go through it as I’m currently working . But at brief glance it seems good and undamaged .

Let me know what exactly you guys want to know that will be helpful ?


----------



## jaycee1234 (May 21, 2020)

Great news they found it. I'd appreciate it if you could share the total weight of the components, excluding drive unit please.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

jaycee1234 said:


> Great news they found it. I'd appreciate it if you could share the total weight of the components, excluding drive unit please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


The two component boxes weighed in at 26 lbs . Each box is 1.5 lbs , so I would say the components are a total of about 23 lbs .

I also attached a photo of everything the kit came with other than the drive units. Everything and the harness wires are all labeled.


----------



## jaycee1234 (May 21, 2020)

4G63T said:


> The two component boxes weighed in at 26 lbs . Each box is 1.5 lbs , so I would say the components are a total of about 23 lbs .
> 
> I also attached a photo of everything the kit came with other than the drive units. Everything and the harness wires are all labeled.


Much appreciated, thanks.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## JReyes (Oct 6, 2020)

4G63T said:


> The two component boxes weighed in at 26 lbs . Each box is 1.5 lbs , so I would say the components are a total of about 23 lbs .
> 
> I also attached a photo of everything the kit came with other than the drive units. Everything and the harness wires are all labeled.


Hi , what are you planning to use for display unit ?


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

For connecting to the Drive Unit control board, I can use anything that has a WiFi . I think I will start off with using my cell phone and then decide if I want to do an IPad or Android .

As for speedometer, I’ve been thinking about possibly getting one of those analog display gps speedometers/odometers. Something like this or cheaper alternative , Holley EFI 553-123 Holley EFI GPS Speedometer .

My plans might change as I move forward in my build.


----------



## JReyes (Oct 6, 2020)

4G63T said:


> For connecting to the Drive Unit control board, I can use anything that has a WiFi . I think I will start off with using my cell phone and then decide if I want to do an IPad or Android .
> 
> As for speedometer, I’ve been thinking about possibly getting one of those analog display gps speedometers/odometers. Something like this or cheaper alternative , Holley EFI 553-123 Holley EFI GPS Speedometer .
> 
> My plans might change as I move forward in my build.


Looks good that cluster, tell me about plan changing at least you have the motor lol, I haven written a couple of times to stealth ev but they haven’t reply yet , the specs of all the different motors are all the same must be a typo. Another question on these components you received is there a direction selector ?


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

JReyes said:


> Looks good that cluster, tell me about plan changing at least you have the motor lol, I haven written a couple of times to stealth ev but they haven’t reply yet , the specs of all the different motors are all the same must be a typo. Another question on these components you received is there a direction selector ?


Yes, I think it is a typo . Their website description is not the greatest and needs to be updated . I’m not sure where your located but if possible I would recommend calling them.

On the wire harness there is a start button as well as a generic switch/selector for forward, reverse and neutral.

Once I get the drive units installed , I’ll start a separate build thread sharing what I’ve done or perhaps exposing how little I know about EV conversions lol


----------



## jaycee1234 (May 21, 2020)

@4G63T how's it going with the Stealth EV kit install?

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

So far I’m working on having the drive units installed . No other updates or chance to power them yet.


----------



## jaycee1234 (May 21, 2020)

I'll keep an eye out for updates then, good luck with everything

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

All LDU motors are the same...


----------



## jaycee1234 (May 21, 2020)

4G63T said:


> So far I’m working on having the drive units installed . No other updates or chance to power them yet.


I imagine you must be driving by now? How's it going?

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

jaycee1234 said:


> I imagine you must be driving by now? How's it going?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


Sadly no. I paid local shop to have the drive units fabricated on . I don’t like the results for the amount of money I spent . Now I took it off and I’m going to just re do it myself. 

Once I finish installing it I’ll create a build thread to share everything and moving forward. I want to have more content to share before starting a thread.

Perhaps I should start a thread now as I am having a bit of tough time figuring things out on making the subframe/support structure . I got an idea and half way through designing it my mind wonders off to another plan ...


----------



## jaycee1234 (May 21, 2020)

4G63T said:


> Sadly no. I paid local shop to have the drive units fabricated on . I don’t like the results for the amount of money I spent . Now I took it off and I’m going to just re do it myself.
> 
> Once I finish installing it I’ll create a build thread to share everything and moving forward. I want to have more content to share before starting a thread.
> 
> Perhaps I should start a thread now as I am having a bit of tough time figuring things out on making the subframe/support structure . I got an idea and half way through designing it my mind wonders off to another plan ...


That sucks mate. I'd encourage you to do a build thread if you can find time, others can learn and the more experienced folks might be able to offer valuable feedback for you. Takes some guts to "put yourself out there" but I think it would be worth it. I should heed my own advice though and start mine 

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyber7 (Sep 30, 2021)

I have the kit from Stealth EV too. Do you know what the 2psi coolant switch is for? Is it a safety measure to ensure the coolant is circulating around the inverter/motor? If so, how do you plan on wiring it - to control a power relay?
Thank you
Martin


----------



## jaycee1234 (May 21, 2020)

4G63T said:


> Sadly no. I paid local shop to have the drive units fabricated on . I don’t like the results for the amount of money I spent . Now I took it off and I’m going to just re do it myself.
> 
> Once I finish installing it I’ll create a build thread to share everything and moving forward. I want to have more content to share before starting a thread.
> 
> Perhaps I should start a thread now as I am having a bit of tough time figuring things out on making the subframe/support structure . I got an idea and half way through designing it my mind wonders off to another plan ...


Hi. How did you go with the subframe design/fab ? 

The kits from eGT and Zero EV have progressed a long way but wow are they expensive. 

JC

Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

jaycee1234 said:


> Hi. How did you go with the subframe design/fab ?
> 
> The kits from eGT and Zero EV have progressed a long way but wow are they expensive.
> 
> ...


I started my own build thread but it’s a slow progress. I’m going to be moving, so even more delays to come . 

Currently I’m in the middle of making a bracket for the motor mount at the firewall side and I will post pics/update maybe soon. 









The Evolution of My Evolution


neat build so far - TIP: I have used emachineshop in the past to make custom parts for my Exocet. I stumbled upon sendcutsend the other day. I just ordered an adapter plate in mdf as a mockup. Yep, they CNC parts in MDF. MDF is $30 vs $200 for the aluminum part. I have a tiny amount invested to...




www.diyelectriccar.com


----------



## 57Chevy (Jan 31, 2020)

jaycee1234 said:


> The kits from eGT and Zero EV have progressed a long way but wow are they expensive.


Have a look AEM VCU200, might be a better shot


----------



## jaycee1234 (May 21, 2020)

57Chevy said:


> Have a look AEM VCU200, might be a better shot


Thanks mate. I like the AEM VCU200. It's actually what the eGT guys use (they collaborated with AEM for its use with the Tesla LDU from what I can tell).



Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## alexbeatle (Jul 28, 2020)

4G63T said:


> The two component boxes weighed in at 26 lbs . Each box is 1.5 lbs , so I would say the components are a total of about 23 lbs .
> 
> I also attached a photo of everything the kit came with other than the drive units. Everything and the harness wires are all labeled.


Did this also include the HV cables? What size are they?


----------



## 4G63T (Jan 9, 2019)

alexbeatle said:


> Did this also include the HV cables? What size are they?


No. Just the original equipped HV cables attached to the drive units .
My build is currently on hold . I moved to a another state and awaiting my house to finish being built . Once done and we move in , I can can resume my build . This waiting part sucks.


----------

